# Recommend Shorts for long rides



## EnnisP

I'm looking to get riding shorts suitable for both training and racing (road bike) between distances of 75 and 100 miles. 

I just bought a pair of Pearl Izumi attack shorts and have worn them on short rides (20+ miles) but have been told they aren't the best for rides longer than about 40 miles. They were great for the short distances but I am riding a race in a couple of weeks and want to be sure I won't get saddle sore with these pants.

Can anyone recommend shorts for a range of 30 to 100 miles or shed insight on the PI shorts I have?


----------



## RJP Diver

I regularly wear Gore "Power 2" bib shorts on rides in the 75mi range and find them quite comfortable. Though fit and comfort is a personal matter. I wouldn't try something new for the first time on a 75-100mi ride.


----------



## EnnisP

Thanks RJP Diver. Two questions:

Is there a reason you use bib over standard waistbanded shorts?

And can you recommend a supplier who offers reasonable prices?


----------



## champamoore

Bibs are just overall more comfortable on the bike, and keep the pad in the right place without fuss.

My personal long distance shorts which have taken me happily through the Alpine Loop Gran Fondo and the Gran Fondo New York are these (relatively)inexpensive, robust, and excellently padded with the topnotch pad manufacturer in the world: 
Wiggle | dhb Aeron Pro Cycling Bib Short Lycra Cycling Shorts
I *do* use chamois cream, btw, and strongly recommend it for distances past 50 miles.

Btw, I think you may find your own use of search technology such as Google (and on this board, for that matter) may help you in the quest for low prices and rich sources of information, but going into a store to but will allow you to try them on. Bad karma if you use the store for try ons, and then buy online, though. Be sure to bend as you would when trying bibs, that is when the straps disappear.


----------



## EnnisP

Thanks Campamoore. I'll check out those shorts. Sounds interesting.

Yea, googling does deliver quick answers but inevitably there is a supplier that doesn't get on the first couple of search results pages - I never go beyond two - that has a great deal and so I ask folks if they have a favorite spot for shopping. There are thousands of them out there. Wading through that many search results is heavy.

Thanks for recommending those shorts though.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

I like Pearl shorts. Until I started riding with a team, they were my go-to brand.

Why do you think you need different shorts? Have you been having problems with the chamois?

I've had people tell me I need to have Dura-Ace and XTR on my race bikes. "Need" is a strong and often-misused word among cyclists.

Chamois cream can help too. I use diaper rash ointment. 

If you like racing, this sort of question is going to become irrelevant pretty quickly. You'll wear whatever your team gets. So I'd hold off on buying a lot of new cycling wardrobe until either you're stocking up on team stuff or you've decided not to race.


----------



## icsloppl

EnnisP said:


> I'm looking to get riding shorts suitable for both training and racing (road bike) between distances of 75 and 100 miles.
> 
> Can anyone recommend shorts for a range of 30 to 100 miles or shed insight on the PI shorts I have?


The Attack shorts are a typical mid-level short. The padding on the current model is a bit thick and offers modest cushion for the thickness. The main problem with them is that people who don't ride a lot pay lot of money for them and are unimpressed that their rear end still hurts. Can't blame them...

The PI Elite In-R-Cool are a different animal IMO. Teh padding is slightly thinner but has far better isolation from the saddle. The difference is a lot like the diffrence between cheap and high-end running shoes. They also have "keep you cool" features that seem to work. They're what i use anyway.


----------



## EnnisP

AndrSwitch

No, I like my Pearl shorts but I've only had them a short while and used them only on short training rides. So far they are great but I have read a couple reviews that say they aren't so comfortable after 40 or so miles. That worries me because I was planning to use them in a 70 mile race coming up soon and then another about that length not too long after that. Thought I would see if there are better long distance shorts out there. 

Haven't tried the butt cream yet.  Almost afraid to ask.

Thanks for the recommendation Icsloppl. I wondered about the PI Elites. Good insight. Great way to explain it.


----------



## tsunayoshi

http://www.voler.com/browse/product/li/1110397BLKXSM

These are the best bibs hands down I've ever worn...my club gets our kits through them, these are their top of the line ones and are compressive without being crazy uncomfortable, and starting from the 1st ride the pad was awesome. Did a 10hr ride in them a few weeks ago, no chafing 

I have 2 in my team kit, and got 3 more voler logo'd sets from their sizing sample blowout a few months ago.


----------



## desertgeezer

I like the Bellwether products. Great shorts with a good pad. Bibs have the same pad and are excellent also.


----------



## nOOky

I like many different brands of bib shorts. Lately though the first pair of Hincapie bibs I got has really been a good experience. I like the cuffs on the legs and the jerseys, and the pad in the shorts is really good to me. It's more of a thin to medium pad, not bulky like a diaper.
For the record I currently have and like in order of preference: Hincapie, Castelli, Sugoi, Pearl Izumi, Voler, Performance Bike bibs.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

I've done 60s 80s and a 100 in various pairs of Pearl Izumis.

IME, if a pair of shorts isn't suitable for high mileage, I'll notice a problem within 15 miles. I suspect icsloppl is right in his suspicion about where the negative reviews are coming from.

That said, there are a few things that I think are better over longer distances. Bib shorts. Shorts with flat seams (honestly, very little difference there. But it is there.) Shorts with a thinner chamois. I liked the Volers I was wearing last year a lot. I like my Castellis fine. I have both brands because they provided team kit last year and this year, respectively. (So no idea what the retail name of the short is, or how close to paying retail I was.)


----------



## Aindreas

Assos. /thread.


----------



## marquinhos

My favorites are the Sugoi RS Bib Shorts.
I've worn a good 8-12 different brands and those are the most comfortable for me. They're pricey though...


----------



## RJP Diver

EnnisP said:


> Is there a reason you use bib over standard waistbanded shorts?


Search "bibs vs shorts" here on RBR.
- more comfortable overall
- no restricted waistband; comfortable and cooler
- less likely to roll down
- look cooler


----------



## scubaklook

Maybe a dumb question but I was looking at the guy on the voler page. Do you wear a shirt under the bibs? Or is it just for the ad?


----------



## marquinhos

You can wear a base layer, but you don't have to.


----------



## mpre53

scubaklook said:


> Maybe a dumb question but I was looking at the guy on the voler page. Do you wear a shirt under the bibs? Or is it just for the ad?


Some people find that the straps cause irritation on their shoulders and/or nipples.

I only wear a base when the weather dictates it, though.

Make sure that your base layer is also made from a wicking material.


----------



## bmach

I think it is funny every time this question is asked. I can remember riding a century (about 35 years ago) in jean shorts a tee and sneakers. No problem then but I sure as hell would not do it know. Guess I need TTHU, funny how times have changed. I just tossed my bike from back then also no way would I ride it now.


----------



## ddimick

In order of my personal preference for long rides:

De Soto 400-Mile Bibs
Sugoi RSE Bibs
Voler Elite Bibs

Earlier this year I did ALC11, which is 545 miles over 7 days. I feel like I have an informed opinion at this point. I have not personally used Assos but they do have a great reputation and I wouldn't hesitate to buy a pair of their bibs if I happened to run across a deal.


----------



## Fireform

ddimick said:


> In order of my personal preference for long rides:
> 
> De Soto 400-Mile Bibs
> Sugoi RSE Bibs
> Voler Elite Bibs
> 
> Earlier this year I did ALC11, which is 545 miles over 7 days. I feel like I have an informed opinion at this point. I have not personally used Assos but they do have a great reputation and I wouldn't hesitate to buy a pair of their bibs if I happened to run across a deal.


Good list. I still put my Sugois right up there among the best. I recently bought a couple of pairs of Castelli free aeros and the're OK in terms of comfort but haven't made me forget the rest. Also, one pair began to unravel a seam in the pad after three wearings...

My only beef with Sugoi is that I bought a pair of white/black bibs and for some reason the white fabric panels were not as elastic as the black panels and that particular pair lost its compression pretty fast. Never a problem with the all black models.


----------



## ddimick

Comfort-wise the Sugoi and De Soto are really, really close. I prefer the De Soto because I think their pockets are genius.


----------



## yuris

bmach said:


> I think it is funny every time this question is asked. I can remember riding a century (about 35 years ago) in jean shorts a tee and sneakers. No problem then but I sure as hell would not do it know. Guess I need TTHU, funny how times have changed. I just tossed my bike from back then also no way would I ride it now.


Reminds me of young guy in my group on my first (and only, so far) century - he was wearing sneakers, t-shirt, very basic padded shorts, riding 20 years old 10-speed bike. Have to say he did very well.

Myself, I was wearing cheaper zimco bibs from ebay - had not much trouble with them on that ride, and other 50+ mils rides.


----------



## Erion929

ddimick said:


> I prefer the De Soto because I think their pockets are genius.



Yep, the DeSoto pockets are an added benefit....very handy for cell phone (in back) and credit card/cash/key fob or an iPod on the thigh. :thumbsup:.

Although I just got some Castelli Free Aero bibs...has a single back pocket for a cell phone, and perhaps an even more comfortable chamois :thumbsup:

**


----------



## ecub

I guess I'm fortunate to have a nice a$$, 'er sit bones. I've ridden a century on regular Zoic padded shorts and I've ridden about 50 miles with no padding with no issues, other than just my butt hurting from sitting on a hard seat for so long.


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate

Castelli Endurance. That Progetto X2 pad and I get along very well.


----------



## Dave Cutter

There are a lot of reasons why a butt may hurt. The padding in your shorts isn't always the reason. 

Blood will pool in your butt as the saddle presses on your rear. A little padding/chamois is a big help. Being heavy makes the padding less effective. Shorts that don't fit well can place the chamois where it isn't as effective. So... the same brand of shorts may work great for me... but not you.

But the number one reason people's butts start to hurt on long rides are: They get tired. And when we get tired... we stay on the saddle. Then the blood pools... and the butt gets sore. *Remember to stand up every now and again*... it does wonders for you butt. 

The true reason for a chamois is to prevent blisters by isolating movement. The padding sticks to your sweaty skin (that is why the original chamois were actually chamois which is lambskin... and not made from sponge) and any movement between the saddle and your butt is adsorbed in the padding. This isolation of the movement reduces friction and prevents blisters.

Some people find it helps to use a cream... to help the chamois stay with them when they move. Or lubricate any slippage. It might help if you think of it and butt and nut cream.


----------



## Donn12

The Castellis are my go to shorts for century rides. I dont use or need any cream or paste. Very comfy and about $60 on amazon.
http://castelli-cycling.com/en/products/detail/249/


----------



## BlackKnight

Assos without a question. IMHO, these are far better than the Izumi's I was using previously. While expensive, they are worth every penny.


----------



## Hughsdad

I have come to really like my Sportful Bodypro bibs. I think I prefer them over my F1 Milles now.


----------



## Srode

I have a pair of PI Pro bibs and PI elite shorts. I've ridden with both on centuries without any problems, no chamois cream. Includes a pair of back to back centuries.


----------



## oldskoolm4

Pearl Izumi is my go to for shorts. You can catch them on sale at Jensons fairly often. I'll use them for 20 mile rides on up to six hours in the saddle with no problem, and recently started wearing them on my mtb too. I've been trickling in some LG stuff lately and so far I really like it. Their jerseys fit and breathe well. Having comfortable shorts won't do much good if your saddle is ill-fitting.


----------



## skinewmexico

My Pearl in-r-cools are my least favorite shorts. But they may be fine for you, try them and see. I have about 5 pairs of Louis Garneau shorts with the airgel chamois, and they are awesome for long rides. The top of the line Voler shorts are a good value too.


----------



## jennyv

Boure shorts hands down. They are incredibly comfortable and don't bunch up at all. They are based out of Durango, CO.

On a side note, make sure your saddle is comfie...that makes a HUGE difference in comfort level. I always thought a little cushion was great, and now I ride a Specialized saddle that has hardly any padding at all. It turned out to be way more comfortable...go figure.


----------



## Dave Cutter

jennyv said:


> ...... On a side note, make sure your saddle is comfie...that makes a HUGE difference in comfort level. I always thought a little cushion was great, and now I ride a Specialized saddle that has hardly any padding at all. It turned out to be way more comfortable...go figure.


It took me a couple tries to find my comfy saddle which I have used for two full seasons. I had thought the saddle was very firm... but after losing nearly 80 pounds it seems plush-padded-soft. But still very comfortable.


----------



## calrider61

Pearl ! Some for thirty years now. The price is well worth the investment.


----------



## froze

Shorts are a personal thing, some peps will like one brand over another, you may end up trying a few brands before eventually finding the short that's sweet to you.

I happen to like Louis Garneau Signature Comfort 2 shorts, they may be considered a entry level short but can ride over 100 miles on them without severe discomfort; they come in both bibs and shorts, I have the shorts since I don't care for bibs.

As one poster mentioned you do have to get off the saddle once in awhile, I try to get off about every 20 minutes for about a minute or two. I like a lot of the stuff Louis Garneau makes, I have a jacket from them that's been very good. And the neat thing about Louis Garneau stuff is you get a well made product that costs less then other stuff that won't last as long!

I got my last pair on sale for $45 last winter, so you need to look around to get the best deal, which is true with anything you buy.


----------



## bikewriter

As mentioned a few replies ago it's the saddle which makes or breaks the ride for me. I use Specialized RBX bibs and my saddle of choice is a WTB Devo for both road and mtb. All-day comfort.

The past week I've been using a stock Selle Italia low-end saddle which came on two new Scott bikes while my Devos are being shipped in. All measurements in terms of ergos are the same, same bibs but completely different comfort level - as in NONE! Thankfully my training only has 1 easy one-hour day on the road before the new bikes are fitted with the Devos. Drove me to enough pain I started questioning my bib quality. Nope, easy scientific deduction (sarcasm): crappy saddle.

addendum: could not bring myself to ride today with that painful Selle Italia lowend saddle and put a Devo on. Same route as the other day, same tire pressure, same bib. Much more comfort! At the 2 hour mark I felt better than the 30m mark the other day with the crap saddle.


----------



## LostViking

Lots of threads on this one - short and sweet answer is that there is no right answer to be found here.

Your butt will tell you what works for you.

Personally, Cannondale and Santini have worked for me, but Castelli's are my choice for longer rides - however, you're getting that advice from MY butt - so take it for what it's worth!


----------



## froze

LostViking said:


> Lots of threads on this one - short and sweet answer is that there is no right answer to be found here.
> 
> Your butt will tell you what works for you.
> 
> Personally, Cannondale and Santini have worked for me, but Castelli's are my choice for longer rides - however, you're getting that advice from MY butt - so take it for what it's worth!


This is absolutely correct. Unfortunately there is a lot of trial and error, you'll spend money trying to get it right. But once you find somethings that work then stick to it, don't experiment because you'll end up wasting money again.

I agree with the other poster to about saddles too, the saddle is more important then the shorts, but it's nice to have a good pair of shorts.

You have to know how to make sure you get the right saddle, or at least close. Someone posted this once but it's worth reposting this saddle fit calculator, keep in mind their applying the outcome to saddles they sell, BUT you can take those measurements and suggestions to other saddles. ProductPro 

Or you can simply take a styrofoam block, about a 1 1/2 foot square or so, by about 3 or so inches thick, sit on it naked (please don't take pics with your cell phone and post it on You Tube or some such place!!) let your weight settle into the foam, then get off, and you should see two indentations where your sit bones protruded out of you arse and into the foam. Simply measure the distance between the two protrusions, then find saddles designed for that width. 

It isn't rocket science to find a the right width saddle, getting the right comfort once you have the width is just hit and miss, but the fit calculator will help you to determine what level of padding you need, but even then there is a hit and miss thing happening but you've eliminated a vast majority of saddles.

The beauty about Brooks saddles is that the saddle will break into your butt's sit bones while others won't, but I realize people want light weight saddles and those are not.

If you decide to check out other saddles try to find an LBS that will let you ride one for a week, most of the LBS's I've been to won't let you do that but some are nice enough.

Let me repeat my previous post too, try to get off you saddle for a minute or two about every 20 minutes of sitting. And check your saddle's positioning, most saddles should be level with the ground except for Brooks and maybe a few others like TT saddles. Simply place a level on the top of your saddle to check. Then make sure the height of the saddle is not too high. If you not sure about your saddle height check back we can post sites to help.


----------



## bikes4fun

Agree with the comments about saddle fit. No chamois will be comfortable if your saddle isn't set up properly. I have several PI shorts and have used all on centuries without issue.


----------



## Myosmith

On a budget, give Aerotech Top Shelf a try. I wore them on several distance rides last year and never had any discomfort.


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn

First post here, but I've been doing a lot of long distance riding over the years. I have a few pairs of desoto bibs and they are my favorites, although I recently picked up a pair of castelli free aero bibs and they are really nice, but I haven't been able to put any really long miles in while wearing them.


----------



## Newnan3

rapha bibs for the long rides for me....


----------



## traverpen

Three related questions,

Thinking about getting bib shorts, but I'm concerned that bib shorts might keep you warmer? It gets really hot in the Fresno, Ca. area in the summer.

What creams last the longest/resist sweating away the best.

tips for chaffed areolae....


----------



## durianrider

I use shorts vs bibs so you can hit the bush toilet faster and easier without having to strip right off.

I use my racing knicks for my ultra endurance rides of 300miles + in a day. I use a bit of organic skin lotion on the chamois. Cheaper and as effective with less chemicals. I make sure I get out the saddle every few minutes to keep blood flow optimum in the saddle contact points. I use a Specialized Phenom SL saddle with midfoot cleat position set up by Steve Hogg in Sydney. I use a white out pen to mark all my measurements so if anything slips, i have a reference point to reset too.

Its the details I take care of so the riding is even more enjoyable.


----------



## Ben Hamin

You can check ecompressionshorts.com, have good reviews for cycling shorts.


----------



## wagg

marquinhos said:


> My favorites are the Sugoi RS Bib Shorts.
> I've worn a good 8-12 different brands and those are the most comfortable for me. They're pricey though...


...but durable. I love Sugoi stuff as well, it's comfortable and lasts forever

cheers, wagg


----------



## Bill2

I'll second the Sugoi recommendation. I bought some Evolution shorts last summer and have been real impressed with them on 130-160 km rides. Good pad and the fabric is quite taut- almost like compression shorts. I've had some of their winter tights which have proven bulletproof for years, so I'm expecting the shorts to last a long time as well.


----------



## spade2you

DeMarchi and Louis Garneau are my two favs. Voler isn't too far behind. Dislike Mt. Borah and Champion Systems.


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn

spade2you said:


> DeMarchi and Louis Garneau are my two favs. Voler isn't too far behind. Dislike Mt. Borah and Champion Systems.


I've been using castelli free aero and desoto 400 mile bibs, but I recently tried demarchi evo Rx bibs and they have become my favorites. That I was able to snag 2 pairs for 85 a piece (including shipping) makes it that much better.


----------



## spade2you

Charlie the Unicorn said:


> I've been using castelli free aero and desoto 400 mile bibs, but I recently tried demarchi evo Rx bibs and they have become my favorites. That I was able to snag 2 pairs for 85 a piece (including shipping) makes it that much better.


Check out the old and unused team type 1 stuff on eBay. Cheap and amazing.


----------



## biker jk

Assos T FI Mille S5. They have the better chamois for endurance riding. My DHB Aeron Pro bibshorts are fine for shorter rides up to say 60-70km but anything longer I use the Assos bibshorts which are fantastic.


----------

